# Looking for Korean Chap Chae Recipe



## toni1948 (Apr 19, 2007)

I have only had Korean Chop Chae one time years ago and I was in love.  I would love to learn how to make it.  Does anyone have a recipe for Chop Chae.


                                                Toni


----------



## Claire (Apr 19, 2007)

From _The Korean Kitchen: Classic Recipes from the Land of the Morning Calm_ by Copeland Marks and Manjo Kim, as amended by Claire.

3 oz Korean Vermicelli (I personally use one package of any rice or bean based thin, clear noodle)
3T oil
1 large onion, coarsly choppled
1/2 lb flank or siroin stead, thin sliced
1 julienned carrot
1 small green pepper, julienned
1/2 lb chives or green onions
1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp sugar
1 T soy sauce
1 tsp sesame oil
1/3 c tree ears (for convience sake I use any mushrooms, but of course when you can get these they're the best), rehydrated and chopped

1.  boil 4 c water.  Add the noodles and boil for 3 minutes.  it is easy to overcook these, so watch it.  Drain and rinse and drain again.  

2.  heat oil in wok, sautee onions, then add beef and other veggies.  I have to laugh at this point. My ingredient list on this does not have spinach, but it is mentioned here.  I like fresh spinach in this and would add a handful or two at this point.

3.  Salt, sugar, soy sauce and sesame oil. Stir fry for another minute.  I mix all these ingredients in a cup (usually a 1 cup pyrex measuring cup for convenience of pouring) so that they are blended and ready to go.  If you like food zippy, add a pinch of hot peppers as well.


----------



## toni1948 (Apr 19, 2007)

Claire said:
			
		

> From _The Korean Kitchen: Classic Recipes from the Land of the Morning Calm_ by Copeland Marks and Manjo Kim, as amended by Claire.
> 
> 3 oz Korean Vermicelli (I personally use one package of any rice or bean based thin, clear noodle)
> 3T oil
> ...


 
     Claire, thank you so much.  I really love this dish and it looks easy to prepare.  I'll have to go out and get the noodles, steak, spinach, and mushrooms.  But I have everything else.  I may even add a little rice wine to it.

       Again, thank you.


                                               Toni


----------

